# Keto + Crossfit?



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm gonna guess that the two together should be a no-no. Im on my first week of Keto , and have been doing crossfit style training with cardio in. Mainly "The Bear" and a Pushup/Situp/Squat one. Would it be better to switch to a TKD style diet with crossfit training, or should i punish myself and stick to straight Keto.

Also, how many crossfit workouts would one normally do a day? They're very ****ing greulling, but they feel too short. Would one, followed by some Li Cardio be suffice, then on my cardio day, do HiiT? Again, wouldn't that be risky with a keto diet.

Thanks.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

HOLY SH*T! another crossfitter! welcome mate! why dont you have paelyo as an alternative?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea, i've only just got into it, like literally last week. But i love it! It's so intense and leaves me feeling ****ed in short amount of time it takes to do! I plan on going down Southsea Common alot over the next few months, with the weather being as gorgeous as it is, and doing some training down there.

Do you mean the Paleo diet? As in the Caveman diet? I've never really looked into it tbh. It's basically just meat, fish, eggs, fruit and nuts right? No dairy or processed ****?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I slipped off my diet yesterday afternoon so had a cheat meal at night, and tore up "The Bear" today, so ill definitely be switching to at least a TKD style diet from now. 30g or so Pre workout, nothing Post. Or maybe even just drop Keto idea completely and stick to 100g a day, 50g PrWO, 50g PWO. As long as im not eating carbs for my other meals, i should still drop the fat right? And that way i'll have loads of energy for the Crossfit workouts.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

unless you're a firebreather then more then one full intensity CF workout a day will probably burn you out pretty quickly.

the norm is to train 3 days on, 1 day off.

a common thing to do is to have a "buy in", stuff like skill work or some strength training, and a "cash out", such as metcon, skipping, bike ride, or stretching.

try and keep your workouts varied. and in terms of length they can last 2 minutes or 2 hours (google burpee mile...). I usually follow the mainsite WODs, scaling as needed.

If you have an affliate near you then check them out, they can probably help you out.

What are your goals anyway?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

yea, you should come up to manc and train with greg and me, we do crossfit/movnat


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, as far as i'm aware, there's no affiliate near me. I did a 20 round Pushup/Situp/Squat workout today, starting at 20 reps of each for the first round, ending with 1 rep on the last round for time (Totals 225 of each). Took me 29m 58s, and completely drained me for any cardio i planned on doing after lol. Tomorrow, as long as the running track isn't in use, Nicole workout, subbing pullups for pushups (there's nothing to do a pullup on). The hardest thing i find is kipping the pullups. Probably because there's no one in my gym to help me with the technique, and i've always done dead hangs.

As for my goals, i wan't to drop fat whilst maintaining as much muscle as i can. I'm hoping the workout's will increase speed and endurance too. They seem to be doing it so far. I plan on applying for the Marine's this summer, so i figured crossfit style training would be better then pure strength training and cardio.

Just googled Burpee Mile.....WOW! I would so wanna give that a go! I thought the 150 burpees for time looked hard


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

kipping can be tricky to learn, i used jumping pull-ups initially, which helped maintain intensity. Though I had to learn to kip eventually. My style isn't the most efficient but it works. I use legs at the bottom, and hip drive for the top.

a good sub for pullups is either dumbbell/kettlebell swings, or sumo deadlift high pulls. Though to be honest nothing is as good as a real pullup.

there's an crossfit i-course in london which is quite good at teaching you the basics. if you're in portsmouth then the nearest affiliate may be a little bit of a trek away, but can be worth it.

I just train in a regular gym, the most important thing for me is to have a squat rack and decent pull-up bar


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Jumping pullups i could live with, ill give them a go, next workout. I never thought of using a dumbbell instead of a kettlebell, which my gym doesn't have  A fair few of the WOD's i've seen use kettlebells, and i've always dismmissed them because i don't have them. I'll definitely give them a go too. Would the SDHP be used with the dumbbell aswell then? I thought Portsmouth would of had an affiliate tbh, it's a big enough city! I'll definitely look into going to one sometime over the next couple of months, just for the learning experience if anything. My gym doesn't even have a squat rack, just a Smith's Machine. I'd love to try the 3 Bars of Death, but i'd have to do it at a time when the gym's empty so i could "hold" the bar, the bench and the Smith's at the same time.

EDIT: Just realised the 3 bar's isn't a squat, it's a clean. So i'd only the bench and the bar. Plus someone to change the weight on the Dead's/Clean.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Tried the 3 Bar's of Death today. I wouldn't advise doing it on straight Keto, and i certainly won't be doing it again until i switch to TKD in a months time. Knowing my strength is down quite a bit atm i adjusted the weights, and boy am i glad i did. Hardest workout i've ever done, and the weights were stupidly low. I would of done it a lot quicker aswell if i didn't have to load/deload the bar for the deads and clean.

BW = 80kg

Deadlift - 90kg

Bench - 55kg

Clean - 50kg

There's no way on earth i could of done them at the right weights, but i'm glad i finished the workout. I was shaking like a leaf and sweating like a Nun at a cucumber stall afterwards. Definitely no energy for any cardio. Not sure what i'll do tomorrow though. Something involving running im thinking!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Holy ****! I've never had DOMS like this before! Back, traps, shoulders, chest, hams.....damn near everything! God bless Bank Holidays!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> There's no way on earth i could of done them at the right weights, but i'm glad i finished the workout. I was shaking like a leaf and sweating like a Nun at a cucumber stall afterwards. Definitely no energy for any cardio. Not sure what i'll do tomorrow though. Something involving running im thinking!


pmsl, that was your cardio!

yeah linda is a real b*tch of a workout, squat cleans are especially hard metabolically


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

gerg said:


> *pmsl, that was your cardio!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Haha! Yea, i now realise that! No more 2 hour sessions at the gym for me. Can't wait to start trying out the kettlebell/dumbbell ones next week.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Out of curiosty, do you ever go above the weights set by the WOD. For example "Fran" is supposed to be completed at 95lbs. But if you were to manage to do that consistently everytime you did it, would you ever take it to 105lbs until you could do that? Or is it a case of stick to the weight set?


----------



## BritanniaCrossF (Dec 29, 2010)

Just stumbled across this thread in an internet search. You may be interested to know that Britannia CrossFit opened in Portsmouth (Fort Purbrook) in September 2010. Check out the web-site www.britanniacrossfit.com


----------

